# 5 Rats Needing a loving home



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there,

We have 9 rescued male rats who are ready for adoption.

*Group 1
5 male rats*
We would really love for these boys to all go together, however if that's not possible then we will split them into a pair and a trio.

3 of the boys are said to be around 6 months old and the other 2 boys are around 4 months old.

They all get on really well, a few squabbles now and again but mostly they are all cuddled up in a big rat pile.

Pictures are available on request.

*Group 2
4 male rats*
These 4 boys will not be seperated they do need to go as 4

1 of them is 1 year and a half and the other 3 are 9 months old

They all get on really well with each other

Again, pictures are available on request

If you are interested in any of the 2 groups we can give you more details about each boy and their background.

These boys deserve a loving home, someone who will take the time to care for them and give them the attention they need.

Preferably we would like them to go to someone who has experience with rats.

We are in Southend in Essex and are willing to travel to surrounding areas.

If anyone feels they can give these lovely boys a good home please contact us. :smile5:


----------

